# App store on CM9?



## osubsu (Aug 20, 2012)

I got my TouchPad booting Android now but I don't see an icon for Google Play so I'm wondering what you do to access the app store to be able to download apps?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

osubsu said:


> I got my TouchPad booting Android now but I don't see an icon for Google Play so I'm wondering what you do to access the app store to be able to download apps?


Did you ACMEinstall2 and include a GAPPS zip in the cminstall folder? From your recovery (CWM or TWRP) install from zip and browse to the cminstall folder. If you see it there, then install it. ACMEinstall2 & ACMEinstall3 scripts expect the zip packages to begin "update-" in their names. If your GAPPS didn't, then that is why it got missed.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

osubsu said:


> I got my TouchPad booting Android now but I don't see an icon for Google Play so I'm wondering what you do to access the app store to be able to download apps?


Checkout these videos buddy, too busy with fallout2 to write out instructions today, enjoy.






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D2PiBZfeuI

Fallout2 thread
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23647-fallout-2-now-sort-of-playable-with-cyanogen-mod9-the-hp-touchpad/page__st__10


----------

